

Paper that Self-Erases After 24 Hours invented by PARC scientists - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/10/wired-nextfest-2008-chicago-xerox-erasable-paper.php

======
shadytrees
> _The "a-ha" moment came from developing compounds that change color when
> they absorb a certain wavelength of light but then will gradually
> disappear._

How about everything but the "disappear" part (by time or heat)? I'd like to
never buy another ink or toner cartridge again.

~~~
blogimus
_I'd like to never buy another ink or toner cartridge again._

Funny you mention that. Zink ( <http://www.zink.com/how-ZINK-works> ) is
working on just that. It was even discussed here in other posts
(<http://searchyc.com/zink> ).

------
mechanical_fish
My first thought was "great, they've invented a way to make paper as dubious a
backup medium as hard drives".

But, in fact, this is a pretty interesting idea.

~~~
mkn
I had a similar experience, except that I was imagining Professor Bunsen
Honeydew saying, "Welcome again, folks, to Muppet Labs, where the future is
being made today."

More on-topic, it seems like there's a sliding scale that goes from "print
with ink on disposable paper" up to "download onto eBook-type reader." I
wonder where the sweet spot is (if there is one) in terms of creating a
product for what would have to be termed 'mobile (probably static) media?'

For example, if the number of times you can reprint the same page increases,
at some point you have to start thinking of a more durable substrate than
paper, and the up-front cost goes up. And then, how much more is an A-size
reader, say 1/4" thick but not flexible? Then how much more for a flexible
one? And then a 1/2 to 1" thick reader that could hold the library of
congress?

Maybe eBook readers aren't so much a solution to book reading as they are to
the paperless office problem?

